# um sich selbst betrogen werden



## uguban

Hi, kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich Folgendes auf Spanisch ausdrücken kann (brauche es für eine Übersetzung):

Ich werde um mich selbst betrogen.

Me defraudan a mí? Das würde ja nur heißen, dass ich betrogen werde, oder?

Danke


----------



## jester.

Kannst du diesen Satz in einen Kontext bringen bzw. genauer erläutern was er aussagen soll? Mit "Ich werde um mich selbst betrogen." komme ich nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## LeerZeichen

Ein blick ins Wörterbuch verrät:



> sich (selbst) betrügen engañarse (a sí mismo)


----------



## uguban

Hi, 

nein 'engañarse a sí mismo' passt nicht. Der Satz ist aus einem Romanausschnitt ('Flugasche'). Der Kontext: 

"Sie betrügen mich um mich, um meine Eigenschaften. Alles, was ich bin, darf ich nicht sein. Vor jedes meiner Attribute setzen sie ein 'zu': du bist zu spontan, zu naiv, zu ehrlich, zu schnell im Urteil (...) Ich soll mir abgewöhnen, ich zu sein."

Es würde mir schon helfen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie man sagt: 'Er hat mich um 40 € betrogen.'

Danke & Gruß


----------



## muycuriosa

uguban said:


> Hi,
> 
> nein 'engañarse a sí mismo' passt nicht. Der Satz ist aus einem Romanausschnitt ('Flugasche'). Der Kontext:
> 
> "Sie betrügen mich um mich, um meine Eigenschaften. Alles, was ich bin, darf ich nicht sein. Vor jedes meiner Attribute setzen sie ein 'zu': du bist zu spontan, zu naiv, zu ehrlich, zu schnell im Urteil (...) Ich soll mir abgewöhnen, ich zu sein."
> 
> Es würde mir schon helfen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie man sagt: 'Er hat mich um 40 € betrogen.'
> 
> Danke & Gruß


 
Ich denke auch, dass 'engañarse a sí mismo' ('sich selbst betrügen') nicht gemeint ist.
Wäre es aber möglich, das Gemeinte z.B. mit einem _gerundio_ zu umschreiben:

'Me engañan, quitándome mi esencia / mi propio ser, mis características ....'

Mein spanischer Wortschatz (mit Kollokationen etc.) ist nicht allzu umfassend, aber vielleicht hilft dir das trotzdem weiter beim Suchen.


----------



## uguban

muycuriosa said:


> 'Me engañan, quitándome mi esencia / mi propio ser, mis características ....'


 
Danke, ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber es müsste doch irgendwas geben für 'jemandm um etwas betrügen'. Vielleicht weiß ja noch jemand was.


----------



## cyanista

Ich hab was für dich, uguban.  


Das ist ein Auszug aus Kafkas Geschichte "Ein Hungerkünstler":



> ...er arbeitete ehrlich, aber die Welt betrog ihn um seinen Lohn.


Und das ist die Übersetzung davon:



> ...él trabajaba honradamente, pero era el mundo quien se engañaba en  cuanto a sus merecimientos.


Espero haber podido auydarte.


----------



## uguban

Hi, ach das ist interessant. Danke. Ehrlich gesagt, sieht es für mich allerdings so aus, als wäre die spanische Übersetzung falsch. Ich würde sie so zurück ins Deutsche übersetzen:

Er arbeitete ehrlich, aber die Welt täuschte sich, was seine Verdienste anging.

Meiner Meinung nach hat sich der Übersetzer hier geirrt. Aber ich habe schon gesehen, dass das deutsche Konzept von 'jemanden um etwas betrügen' nicht ohne weiteres für spanische Muttersprachler verständlich zu sein scheint. Ein spanischer Freund von mir schlug mir auch eine Übersetzung mit Gerundium, ähnlich der von muycuriosa vor. Aber vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


----------



## cyanista

Gut, dann werde ich doch noch meinen eigenen Vorschlag einbringen.  Nach meiner Auffassung ist "betrügen" hier ein Synonym von "berauben". Beides bedeutet grundsätzlich "wegnehmen", wobei man denken könnte, dass "betrügen" vielleicht unauffälliger, auf Umwegen erfolgt. Aber in Kafkas Erzählung finde ich diese Unterscheidung nicht. 

Falls du damit einverstanden wärest, könntest du "betrügen um" problemlos als "privar de" übersetzen.


----------



## uguban

Hi, da hast du Recht. Gute Idee. Danke!


----------



## muycuriosa

uguban said:


> Hi, ach das ist interessant. Danke. Ehrlich gesagt, sieht es für mich allerdings so aus, als wäre die spanische Übersetzung falsch. Ich würde sie so zurück ins Deutsche übersetzen:
> 
> Er arbeitete ehrlich, aber die Welt täuschte sich, was seine Verdienste anging.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat sich der Übersetzer hier geirrt. Aber ich habe schon gesehen, dass das deutsche Konzept von 'jemanden um etwas betrügen' nicht ohne weiteres für spanische Muttersprachler verständlich zu sein scheint. Ein spanischer Freund von mir schlug mir auch eine Übersetzung mit Gerundium, ähnlich der von muycuriosa vor. Aber vielen Dank auf jeden Fall!


 
Hallo uguban,
interessant, dass dir diese Übersetzung auch 'spanisch' vorkommt! Ich dachte beim Lesen auch spontan, dass da ja wohl etwas nicht stimmt. Deine deutsche Rückübersetzung würde ich voll unterschreiben.

Das Ganze zeigt aber sehr deutlich, dass sich Deutsch und Spanisch in diesem Punkt in der Weltwahrnehmung - die man dann in Sprache fasst - unterscheiden; aber das sagst du in deinem Beitrag ja auch schon.


----------



## uguban

Einer spanischer Freund sagte mir übrigens gerade, dass man "Er hat mich um 40 € betrogen." mit "Me estafó 40 €." übersetzt, also ohne Präposition. Falls es jemand von euch interessiert.


----------



## muycuriosa

uguban said:


> Einer spanischer Freund sagte mir übrigens gerade, dass man "Er hat mich um 40 € betrogen." mit "Me estafó 40 €." übersetzt, also ohne Präposition. Falls es jemand von euch interessiert.


 
Mich interessiert das sehr!!!
Funktioniert das auch für dein Übersetzungsproblem?

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich 'mal etwas gelernt habe wie: '... defraudó 100.000€ a Hacienda ' - das wäre derselbe Fall wie bei 'me estafó 40€'. Leider bin ich mir aber alles andere als sicher ...


----------



## milmillas

Hola Uguban,



uguban said:


> "Er hat mich um 40 € betrogen." mit "Me estafó 40 €." übersetzt


 
Esa sería también mi traducción.
Pero "estafar" siempre está relacionado a algo monetario (al dinero), directa o indirectamente.

RAE:
*estafar**.*
*1. *tr. Pedir o sacar dinero o cosas de valor con artificios y engaños, y con ánimo de no pagar.
*2. *tr._ Der._ Cometer alguno de los delitos que se caracterizan por el lucro como fin y el engaño o abuso de confianza como medio.

Espero que te sirva!
Saludos,
Romina


----------



## uguban

muycuriosa said:


> Mich interessiert das sehr!!!
> Funktioniert das auch für dein Übersetzungsproblem?


 
Nein, mit dem ursprünglichen Satz funktioniert das leider nicht, weil 'estafar' immer mit Geld zu tun hat (wie milmillas ja schon schrieb). Mein Freund schlug mir folgende Möglichkeiten vor: 

tratan de manipular mi esencia, de alienarme de mí&shy; mismo, de construir en mí otro

Auf jeden vielen Dank an alle für eure Anregungen und Kommentare!


----------



## Udo

uguban said:


> Einer spanischer Freund sagte mir übrigens gerade, dass man "Er hat mich um 40 € betrogen." mit "Me estafó 40 €." übersetzt, also ohne Präposition. Falls es jemand von euch interessiert.


Sowas interessiert immer, ich war der festen Überzeugung, dass da ein _por_ reingehört, dem ist wohl nicht so. Und wie ist es mit den anderen Wörtern: _engañar, defraudar_?

Nun ist es auch so, dass in dem deutschen Ausdruck _betrügen um_ sehr viel Inhalt drin steckt. Erst wird jemand getäuscht, mit Absicht, und dann wird ihm was weggenommen oder vorenthalten. Vielleicht muss man das im Spanischen mit mehreren Wörtern wiedergeben?

_privar de, quitar, robar_ oder sowas, und um die (böse) Absicht anzudeuten davor ein _querer, lograr, conseguir, procurar_ oder am besten _tratar_, wie dein Freund sagt. Die Spanisch sprechenden haben uns in diesem Faden ziemlich alleine gelassen.
Grüße


----------

